# Old Pavers



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

33 years old. About 500 SF in one area and rounding out a radius parking area...about 800sf in the other.

Agent Orange'd the pavers just to stop everything in its tracks. Pressure washed with various tips to clear out any mossy stuff between pavers and blow out any junk. Did a surface wash yesterday to wrap it up and even out the cleaning striping so it's pretty much uniform.

*The question*...I'd like to seal to pop back the original color, but I'm seeing conflicting opinions about whether the sand brushes in first and sets with a little time and water misting....or to seal the pavers first and then brush in the sand for a better sealer coverage into the jointing to be filled.

I was pushing for solvent base for a gloss finish from SherwinWilliam...the *HC Ultra Paver*, but couldn't find a coverage chart in their white sheet pages. I was all about using a roller but someone allowed to use just a pump sprayer...no more than 20psi. 

*The other question*....happy use a pump sprayer...I'm assuming the $20 hand held with the over the shoulder strap and figure the HC product must not be that viscous/thick to be able to push out like that with minimal pressure. Is that a usual application mode....a disposable pump sprayer that gets tossed once that job is done?

I'm a carpenter...not a paver guy. However after the last month of doing a few things for a client to pull out, fill up and level sub-base before rebuilding the pavers back whole....I've got a whole new respect for knee bound jobs like that. My feet are too big so not only are my thigh muscles burning after the first couple of days...the toe joints aren't all that happy with me either.

I've kept an account with Sherwin Williams just for the sake of having availability to deliver shortages as well as the discount....but happy to use another Paver Sealer that will give me what I'm looking for without the high price from SW/H&C ($211 5 gal).

Thanks!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

One of my associates does a lot of pavers and I've assisted on his big projects. 
We always sealed after the sand is in place. It sounds like you are using the polymeric which is good. 
We pour the sealer right out of the can and roll it with a paint roller on an extension pole to get an even coating. 

The product is expensive, no experience with the sealer you are using.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

tgeb said:


> One of my associates does a lot of pavers and I've assisted on his big projects.
> We always sealed after the sand is in place. It sounds like you are using the polymeric which is good.
> We pour the sealer right out of the can and roll it with a paint roller on an extension pole to get an even coating.
> 
> The product is expensive, no experience with the sealer you are using.


Thanks Tom....

I could see both before and after with the spacer polymeric sand. Sealing the sand right along with the pavers. As I think about it...any exposed paver would still be raw pavers that would get the sealer. I suppose once I got started, I won't have a lot of time to make sure all the joints are sealed completely....pretty much hit it and run....then keep it going until you're done


----------

